# What are the main parts of Lathe and their functions?



## bhavya (Dec 10, 2014)

What are the main parts of Lathe and their functions?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Jatin.

I have just read your profile and see that you manufacture lathes?

I am trying to understand the point of your questions?


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Keep up your good work James. N


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Jatin.
> 
> I have just read your profile and see that you manufacture lathes?
> 
> I am trying to understand the point of your questions?


this and other threads by bhavya kinda suggest a twist on getting spam into system...


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

stick486 said:


> this and other threads by bhavya kinda suggest a twist on getting spam into system...


+1


----------



## woodcurls (May 11, 2011)

dmeadows said:


> +1


+2


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I have to agree on this one. Just isn't making sense to me after reading his profile.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

*Parts of a lath*

+3


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

telemarketeers see no boundaries, 

Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If anyone gets a PM solicitation from this member please notify a Mod or Admin right away so we can deal with it.


----------

